# New Birdhouse



## Cat (Apr 3, 2015)

Started building this birdhouse on Monday. We put it up today and already have some little ones moving in.


----------



## eaborne (Apr 3, 2015)

Great job and very exciting!


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 3, 2015)

Looks like a bird mansion/hotel! Pretty cool!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Apr 3, 2015)

Finches?


----------



## Cat (Apr 3, 2015)

yup


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 3, 2015)

Rather sparrows IMO


----------



## abax (Apr 3, 2015)

Love to see folks putting up bird and bat houses. We build
a few and grow large gourds, dry them, make a nice Wren
hole and hang 'em up. Seems most of the birds like the
gourds better than the bird houses. I donno why. Watch 
out for squirrels...they love to chew out the holes!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 4, 2015)

Hmmmm.. nice buffet for your cats! :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 4, 2015)

English or Tree Sparrows, neither are native to the Americas. They are aggressive and will take over your new house if you allow them to live. Sorry.


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 4, 2015)

Now that's a bird house!


----------



## Cat (Apr 5, 2015)

Just put the 2nd bird house up


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 5, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> English or Tree Sparrows, neither are native to the Americas. They are aggressive and will take over your new house if you allow them to live. Sorry.



I agree


----------

